# How does Rogue learn to fly and kick ass?



## Enforcer (May 13, 2003)

Hi, I loved the movies, and used to love the old cartoon show (not the Evolution flavor), but I can't figure out how movie Rogue becomes cartoon show Rogue. That is: how does she learn to be a flying engine of destruction? Something about Marvel Girl?


----------



## GMVictory (May 13, 2003)

In the comics Rogue was fighting Ms. Marvel (who had flight, superstrength, toughness).  Rogue touched her and, because Mystique, whom she was working with, told her to hang on to Marvel even after she had absorbed her powers and knocked her out.  She permanently absorbed Marvel's powers, memories, and personality.

She would have internal personality conflicts and joined the X-men because the Prof. said he could help her with it.


----------



## fba827 (May 13, 2003)

GMVictory said:
			
		

> *In the comics Rogue was fighting Ms. Marvel (who had flight, superstrength, toughness).  Rogue touched her and, because Mystique, whom she was working with, told her to hang on to Marvel even after she had absorbed her powers and knocked her out.  She permanently absorbed Marvel's powers, memories, and personality.
> 
> She would have internal personality conflicts and joined the X-men because the Prof. said he could help her with it. *




What GMVictory said 

(It's also where the comic version gets her streak of white hair)


----------



## Enforcer (May 13, 2003)

Thanks!

Now, was Ms. Marvel a mutant? Or some sort of alien/science experiment/pokemon?


----------



## fba827 (May 13, 2003)

Enforcer said:
			
		

> *Thanks!
> 
> Now, was Ms. Marvel a mutant? Or some sort of alien/science experiment/pokemon? *




mutant, i believe ... I know I just heard her name last week while discussing rogue... i'll have to remember it and get back to you


----------



## fba827 (May 13, 2003)

Carol Danvers who was a member of the Avengers

 -- i think.


(I knew it would come to me the moment I closed the other screen  )


----------



## Black Omega (May 13, 2003)

I still have Rogue's first  issue sitting in a box someplace.  Very cool.  It might have changed at some point, but the original explaination was that Ms. Marvel fought back against Rogue so hard she ended up holding on for too long and the transfer was permanent.  As well as messing up Rogue in a number of ways that grew worse over time.

I've not read X-men for a few years so this might have changed.


----------



## Eosin the Red (May 13, 2003)

Carol Danvers - Ms Marvel later Binary was also associated with Scotts dad, wasn't she? In the Corsairs?


----------



## UnDfind (May 13, 2003)

Eosin the Red said:
			
		

> *Carol Danvers - Ms Marvel later Binary was also associated with Scotts dad, wasn't she? In the Corsairs? *




Binary was in the Starjammers with Corsair (Scott/Alex's dad).


----------



## Kahuna Burger (May 13, 2003)

Black Omega said:
			
		

> *I still have Rogue's first  issue sitting in a box someplace.  Very cool.  It might have changed at some point, but the original explaination was that Ms. Marvel fought back against Rogue so hard she ended up holding on for too long and the transfer was permanent.  As well as messing up Rogue in a number of ways that grew worse over time.
> 
> I've not read X-men for a few years so this might have changed. *




I have no respect for retcons, especially when they are meant to change the moral status of an encounter (see most of X factor and the entire BS Goblin Queen story)... That said, the only addition I'd ever heard to the "fought too hard, permenant backlash when it took" version was the additional tweak of Danver's alien psychology (IIRC, she is half alien or alien templated, or something) which xavier commented on in his initial examination of rogue when she joined the xmen.

(my personal fan fic take on rogue being unable to control her powers is that it is a largely psychological problem, not a power problem, and she would have been better off finding a good therapist instead of a telepath who couldn't help her through all the static...)

Kahuna Burger

Kahuna Burger


----------



## Zub (May 13, 2003)

I used to own the comic where Rogue got Ms. Marvels powers.  

At least I was smart enough t to keep Hulk 181, the first cover appearance of the Wolverine.  (I sold 180, where he appeared on the last page).

Zub


----------



## WayneLigon (May 13, 2003)

Carol Danvers' History can be found here. She's had more up, downs and power changes than almost anyone else.


----------



## Piratecat (May 13, 2003)

When Rogue finally switched from 2e to 3e, she got a _lot_ of skill points to distribute. Combined with her feats and the cool high-lvl powers which rogues can select, she was barely recognizeable as the same character anymore.

Let me know if you have any more questions. I'll be pleased to help.


----------



## Richards (May 16, 2003)

If memory serves (and it may not...) Rogue's first appearance was in an Avengers Annual (#10?), fighting as part of a bad-guy team.

Johnathan


----------



## Silver Moon (May 16, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *When Rogue finally switched from 2e to 3e....Let me know if you have any more questions. I'll be pleased to help. *



Gee, thanks PC.   I suppose the Hulk's change from Grey to Green back to Grey and Back to Green again also was due to editon changes.

As to all other posts above, yes, the issue in question was Avengers Annual #10, which was Rogue's first appearance.  She was Mystique's foster child.  Mystique (who is considerably older in the comic than the movies) was and old enemy of Ms. Marvel from her short 22-issue run, and Chris Claremont decided to wrap up the plot threads in that Avengers Annual and then in the X-Men.

Following that, Rogue appeared as a villian in several forgetable issues of Dazzler, before joining the X-Men to get help from Prof. X.    Several people have criticized the movie version for being unlike the ultra-powerful and aggressive comic book babe, but she is actually portrayed very similar in the first movie to the wide-eyed confused child that shows up in the first few X-Men issues.


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (May 16, 2003)

Richards said:
			
		

> *If memory serves (and it may not...) Rogue's first appearance was in an Avengers Annual (#10?), fighting as part of a bad-guy team.
> 
> Johnathan *




DAMN IT!!! I was going to be a know-it-all by posting this and you beat me to it


----------

